# Javascript thumbnail viewer.



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

I downloaded the files from: http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex4/thumbnail.htm

I added them to a dreamweaver html page for my school ICT project. I have a flash file in the bottom of the page and whenever the thumbnail viewer opens, the corner where it would normally overlap goes underneath the flash file and blocks it. I can't see anywhere where i can editing the ordering of the files.

Could anybody help?

Thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Try setting the z-index of the flash object to a low value like this:

```
#myflash
{ 
position: relative; /* necessary for z-index to work */
z-index: -2
}
```
Otherwise you could try another one of the many "lightbox" scripts that are out there. They are probably more robust and don't have this issue.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! Thanks a lot, the lightbox script is just what i needed!


----------

